#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  British Airways neemt hijaab op in officiele uniform / garderobe

## Revisor

*British Airways Includes Hijab in New Cabin Crew Uniform*

While some welcomed the addition of new uniform options, others criticized the quality and practicality of the design.

*Sara Zouiten* Jan. 09, 2023 3:45 p.m.

Woman wearing British Airways' new hijab uniform. Credit: British Airways

Rabat - UKs flag carrier airline British Airways has unveiled its first new uniform in nearly 20 years, providing female cabin crew with new clothing options that include hijab and jumpsuits.

Besides the two newest additions, hijab and jumpsuits, female cabin crew have a number of other options to choose from, including a dress, a skirt, and trousers. Meanwhile, men are offered a three-piece suit, *indicated* the British airline in a statement.

British Airways received widespread applause for including hijab in the airlines new uniform, as many netizens took to social media to celebrate giving Muslim female cabin crew the option to wear headscarves.

Love the recognition, the inclusion, the representation, and the option for those who wish to wear one [hijab], said a Twitter user.

@British_Airways love the recognition, the inclusion, the representation and the option for those who wish to wear one.
 Larry (@Lahraib01) January 9, 2023
Another described the new *hijab* uniform as elegant and modest, praising British Airlines move.Meanwhile, others urged other airlines, notably those based in Arab and Muslim countries, to follow suit and add a hijab option to their cabin crew uniform.

*According to* cabin crew training agency Cabin Crew Wings, only around 15 Airlines, with the exception of the newest addition British Airlines, allow, or even mandate, hijab as part of their uniform.

British Airways new uniform collection was designed by British fashion designer Ozwald Boateng in 2018, but the release was delayed due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

Commenting on the release of the collection, Boateng said on Instagram that designing this collection for British Airways was a vast and painstaking undertaking, and it went far beyond clothes.

He explained that his main goal was to create a new uniform that spoke to and for the British Airways colleagues, as well as inspired and empowered them, encouraged them to conduct their roles with pride, and most importantly to ensure that they felt seen and heard.

As the British designer celebrated creating a fresh narrative of change and transcendence, several commenters under Boatengs post had a different opinion. Many criticized the quality, practicality, and design of the new uniform.

Theres nothing feminine about this uniform at all. Its unflattering, dated, and impractical, an Instagram user said.

Another commenter wrote: Im sorry but who approved this, The colours have absolutely no relation to British Airways as a brand. Shocking!


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...n-crew-uniform

----------

